# Best budget wheel sealant?



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

As above. Poor boys do one for £13 but I have their dash and rubber retiree and find it wears off the tyres quickly and leaves a sticky finish on the dash so reticent to try it. Any other tried and tested options?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

FK1000P :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

The Poorboys Wheel Sealant is great mate. A couple of coats lasts for months, so I would definitely recommend it if you don't want to go down the route of CQuartz DLUX and other hard wearing coatings.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

FK1000p 

Massive 400g+ tin for £19 and can be used on wheels, paint, exhaust tips etc

Very versatile wax and great durability, my current go to wax for winter protection wheels and my exhasut tip

In the summer got 6 months out of fk on my wheels until they came off for winter. That was washing them with soapy water only no products


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Ill see your fk1000p, and raise you colli 476s (s is for sport), how do you like them eggs?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Fk1000p and :-
http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fk > colli


Poorboys is fully ****


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. Basically want something to seal them so I can jet wash off the grime rather than having to go the full hog every time I wash it. Trying to keep on top of it in this dirty stinking horrible weather!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Black Magic Detail (BMD) have their wheel wax on offer as part of their 12 days of Christmas. It's a bargain and it's still going strong more than 2 months later on wheels I've applies it on.

http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/wax-samples/revolutions-wheel wax-bmd-handmade-uk


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll sell you a new PB wheel sealant


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Lewis. said:


> Thanks guys. Basically want something to seal them so I can jet wash off the grime rather than having to go the full hog every time I wash it. Trying to keep on top of it in this dirty stinking horrible weather!!


IMO your not going to get a touchless routine im affraid

Always going to have to put some graft in as with everything. Sealing them just makes it easier and quicker, plus if you use a pre wash on them then the majority will come off


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Any opinions on chemical guys? It's cheap!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

to me as already said cant get better then FK for cheap and durability.

The tub will last you forever honestly. Quoting figures of 400g doesnt give it justice, its huge!


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok I will trust you guys and go for that. And you can use it on paint as well as wheels? And it lasts a long time too?

Thanks


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Lewis. said:


> Ok I will trust you guys and go for that. And you can use it on paint as well as wheels? And it lasts a long time too?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah mate can be used paint, wheels, exhaust etc

Very versatile wax/ sealant, should get good urability too aslong as the paint/ wheels are clean and prepped correctly and kept on top of cleaning wise


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Had mine on wheels for like 5 months now and still the dirt hardly sticks

Quick blast, spray some cleaner and agitate and they're like new

No scrubbing etc required


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Had mine on wheels for like 5 months now and still the dirt hardly sticks
> 
> Quick blast, spray some cleaner and agitate and they're like new
> 
> No scrubbing etc required


Dont even need cleaner  spray bottle with abit of water and standard shampoo is all i use and then agitate with a 1" detailing brush and ez brush on the rears.

Although just got my wheel woolies + angled one  going to save them i think until better weather and when the TD's go back on


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok excellent. Normally I wash, clay, machine polish then seal with wax. Wheels get clean polish then wax. So hopefully this stuff will work well. I have megs nxt and dodo wax currently which works excellently (mega is better for beading id say) but longevity isn't so good on either.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> Dont even need cleaner  spray bottle with abit of water and standard shampoo is all i use and then agitate with a 1" detailing brush and ez brush on the rears.
> 
> Although just got my wheel woolies + angled one  going to save them i think until better weather and when the TD's go back on


Can do it like that but I like the smell of my wheel cleaners so use it anyway :lol:

Wheel woolies make life too easy


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Can do it like that but I like the smell of my wheel cleaners so use it anyway :lol:
> 
> Wheel woolies make life too easy


You use woolies?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Fk1000 at £19 where you can apply many times over. Compared to a quartz coating like GTechniq C5 for £23 that will coat all 4 wheels and leave enough over to coat all plastics, that once applied properly is a true apply and forget product.

For the few extra pounds for something like wheels trim or glass, where I don't enjoy dealing with and re applying products like I do on painted panels, you really can't beat these types of coatings. Provided you are thorough with your prep and application, you don't need to do any more than a good rinse, or wipedown with normal shampoo mix. No need to continue reapplying or using wheel cleaners etc

£4 difference is very hard to ignore if your wanting a product to spend minimal time wheel cleaning


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Poorboys is.......well poor tbh


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> You use woolies?


Yup 

Owt for an easy life



B17BLG said:


> Poorboys is.......well poor tbh


Poorboys + burg wheels were a complete ballache

Stuck in all the tight spoke bits and wouldn't budge then didn't even hold out for much of summer


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Yup
> 
> Owt for an easy life
> 
> ...


Yup,I'm goingto use C2V3 on the burg wheels after winter for ease of application


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Use c2v3 works well.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Yup,I'm goingto use C2V3 on the burg wheels after winter for ease of application


Meh

Think me an rolo are doing his in gtechniq stuff soon. Think it's c4 iirc? Maybe not

But that poorboys was ****. Spent like an hour per wheel

Y u have so many tight spoke?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Its not the spokes, its the inside lip then uterlly irritates me! Woolies are no good either as the spoke spacing is so tight you cant even wiggle them inbetween the spoke lol


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Its not the spokes, its the inside lip then uterlly irritates me! Woolies are no good either as the spoke spacing is so tight you cant even wiggle them inbetween the spoke lol


Not even the small woolie?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Not even the small woolie?


Not long enough to reach the back of the rim.

Tried with matts that he lent me!

TBH it is easier whip the wheel off and clean them with a mitt.

TD's are so much easier to clean as i found with webbos


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Im back on optional 19's for the winter too, absolute dodle haha

Thats why i dont plan to get rid of my EZ brush as it will have its uses where woolies cant be used


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> Not even the small woolie?


No cos they sort of bend onwards and the only think that'll get in is a cotton bud which are flimsy as **** -.-


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> Fk1000 at £19 where you can apply many times over. Compared to a quartz coating like GTechniq C5 for £23 that will coat all 4 wheels and leave enough over to coat all plastics, that once applied properly is a true apply and forget product.
> 
> For the few extra pounds for something like wheels trim or glass, where I don't enjoy dealing with and re applying products like I do on painted panels, you really can't beat these types of coatings. Provided you are thorough with your prep and application, you don't need to do any more than a good rinse, or wipedown with normal shampoo mix. No need to continue reapplying or using wheel cleaners etc
> 
> £4 difference is very hard to ignore if your wanting a product to spend minimal time wheel cleaning


So you are saying I should go for the gtechniq c5 instead?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Lewis. said:


> So you are saying I should go for the gtechniq c5 instead?


Depends if you want quick and easy fk that'll last 6 months and last you literally forever

Or spend more on gtechniq for one cost that'll last a bit longer but be harder to apply


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Depends if you want quick and easy fk that'll last 6 months and last you literally forever
> 
> Or spend more on gtechniq for one cost that'll last a bit longer but be harder to apply


I found C5 quite straight forward to apply,to do the job properly you're taking the wheels off and doing a full decon no matter what product you're using.

Mike


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

Ive found colinite 845 is surprisingly good at a wheel sealant.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd get the FK, it'll last for ages... Plus you can use it on your bodywork:thumbup:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I personally love poorboys wheel sealant, probably not the best product to use for thin spoked wheels tho. 
Gonz.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I have polished alloys with no laquer, and have tried a number of sealants.
Poorboys wheel sealant is utter rubbish imo, ive tried it on normal alloys too and its not very effective. Plus the bright pink colour gets into every crack and is a pain.

Fk1000p is an excellent wax for the bodywork. I have used it on my parents cars which have normal alloys and its not bad. Personally i just use Fk1000p for waxing cars and plastics etc.

The only wheel sealant i have used so far which has worked on my polished wheels is Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine. It's also done a great job on my parents cars, made them much easier to clean. I Applied 3 coatings over 2 months ago and they are still looking great. Seeing as its done such a good job through winter i'm very impressed and highly recommend it. Cheap also i payed less than £10


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

lightningslow said:


> Ive found colinite 845 is surprisingly good at a wheel sealant.


+ 1 for that. I have stopped using my Bilberry cleaner since using this on my alloys even just washes off with an old microfibre mit after 1000 miles in a week.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

RICH2508 said:


> + 1 for that. I have stopped using my Bilberry cleaner since using this on my alloys even just washes off with an old microfibre mit after 1000 miles in a week.


+2 easily the best budget wheel wax:thumb:


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Our X5 20" rims had a couple of coats of Poorboys late September after a proper decontaminate, they're not mint by a long shot, 120k miles and not well looked after before we got it a few months ago but now soap and water and agitate is plenty to get them clean, before it was a struggle with all of the different cleaners I tried. 

My Audi wheels need a refurb and will be done in the New Year, already bought C5 to coat them with before the tyres go back on.


----------

